# amd64 kernel upgrade 2.6.15-r7 -> 2.6.16-r1 : dmraid failure

## ztom

Hi,

 I have boot & root partitions on separate /dev/sda and sdb & sdc are nvidia stripe configutarion.

 Until 2.6.15-r7, everything worked just fine. all 5 partitions there ( some ntfs, some reiserfs) came online.

 With 2.6.16 I can only see /dev/mapper/nvidia_ebceiddc and no partitions appear.

 dmraid -r shows nicely

```

/dev/sdb: nvidia, "nvidia_ebceiddc", stripe, ok, 390721966 sectors, data@ 0

/dev/sdc: nvidia, "nvidia_ebceiddc", stripe, ok, 390721966 sectors, data@ 0

```

but 

```

dmsetup remove_all

dmraid -ay 

```

doesn't make any difference, only /dev/mapper/nvidia_ebceiddc appears.

 fdisk(s) give errors and tell other unfriendly things when I point them to /dev/mapper/nvidia_ebceiddc

 I copy my kernel .config from previous kernels and I tripplechecked that LVM would have all needed checked

 What has changed about kernel, that would cause this?

Thank you for any hints, I miss my /home

ZTom

----------

## barbapapa

i got this bug too, with google i found that : "https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=186842", seems that dmraid need a patch, they speack of one but i don't see the one. It probably this if you got a message like "device-mapper: dm-stripe: Target length not divisible

by chunk size. device-mapper: error adding target to table"

----------

## kcbanner

I have this problem too. 

```

make oldconfig 

(answer some questions, I guess new stuff)

make menuconfig (check LVM and RAID)

make && make modules_install

```

Does not find /dev/mapper/nvidia_ddcgdbjj6, there is only a control file in /dev/mapper

So I guess we wait?

----------

## DualCpuUser

I have this exact same problem.  Yes I'm running ~amd64.  So that implies I'm running on all latest ebuilds.  Which I believe then includes the latest gentoo-sources.

I've bounced around versions of dmraid/device-mapper and even tried using rc8 in genkernel.conf but to no avail, I can't boot up.  No root device found.

ls -l on /dev/mapper shows the control file and RAW RAID0 device, but no partitions and thus boot fails.

From up above in this post I'll down grade the kernel sources and give that a try.

----------

## kcbanner

Downgraded to 2.6.14-r7, works fine. 2.6.15-r7 works fine tooo...arrg

----------

## DualCpuUser

 *DualCpuUser wrote:*   

> I have this exact same problem.  Yes I'm running ~amd64.  So that implies I'm running on all latest ebuilds.  Which I believe then includes the latest gentoo-sources.
> 
> I've bounced around versions of dmraid/device-mapper and even tried using rc8 in genkernel.conf but to no avail, I can't boot up.  No root device found.
> 
> ls -l on /dev/mapper shows the control file and RAW RAID0 device, but no partitions and thus boot fails.
> ...

 

Downgrading to 2.6.15-r8 worked!  Finally, had the whole thing compiled for over a week!!!! ARG!! Just couldn't boot the damn thing.

----------

## MorLipf

I have the same problem. Is there a solution? I want to use the newest gentoo-sources.

----------

## DualCpuUser

 *MorLipf wrote:*   

> I have the same problem. Is there a solution? I want to use the newest gentoo-sources.

 

Hmm, I think the adage is: "We don't always get, what we want." or not run tilde sources.  You can research the bug that I think was higher up in the postings and keep an eye on any fix.

I forget which, I think device-mapper is RC10 now.  Can't rememeber if that is the kernel side or user side.

-R

----------

## garlicbread

a preliminary version of a rc11 binary was released on the bug link mentioned before - here

extract the rpm to a tar.gz file using rpm2targz

grab the /sbin/dmraid.static file

swap this with the dmraid binary in the initramfs image

I posted a script earlier that allows for easy changing of initramfs images - here

it seems to work for some but not others

the kernel devs added in a new restriction to the device-mapper library that only allows a stripe map to have a volume size which is a multiple of the chunk size for 2.6.16, so unless dmraid uses values within these ranges, the device-mapper library won't create the mapping which causes the problem

also a gentoo bug related - here

if editing initramfs boot images, remember to always make backups with backup grub menu entries just in case something messes up and you end up with an unbootable system

if unsure, just wait for dmraid rc11 to be released properly, with genkernel support before using 2.6.16

----------

## Tyler_Durden

yeah, dmraid-1.0.0.rc11-pre1-1 is working again here!

----------

## Erlend

I'm running dmsetup (to do what dmraid does, but without rediscovering the drives every boot) and I get this problem.  Any ideas?

Thanks,

Erlend

----------

